# recycling a dell xps 410



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a dell xps 410. had. one day came home and the fan would run and that was it. call dell open the case pulled mem and cards came up mobo failure. dell wanted 380 dollars for replacement. i decided to build, pulling what i could from the dell. so here's my plan please advise me on any issues you may see that i have missed.
processor: q 6600 2.4 g (pulled from 410)
mobo:asus p5q lga 775
hard drives: samsung hd321kj 320g sata (dell)
hitachi 7k1000.b 1 tb sata
mem: 2 gigs corsair dual channel 800mhz ddr2
2 gigs from dell also but maybe fried
case: ultra torque-e
psu: ultra 500w
graphics card: geforce 8600 gts (dell)
i also bought a new cpu cooler. i plan on using my optical drive from my dell, and some fans and any thing else i may find useful. os help is needed my software skills are limited. not sure why dell can't send vista i had. and what about the vista already on my other hard drive. thinking maybe ubuntu if i can't get vista. also hard drive config advice would be helpful. parts arrive tues excited to do this project. thanx for any help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Micro Soft OEM license is tied to original OEM motherboard to keep the license valid the swap would have to be to the same motherboard that's why the OEM version is cheaper then the full retail version.

Scratch the ultra PSU there junk.
Brands and Models of Quality Power Supply Units
Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model

You do need the CPU cooler the Dell units are proprietary and won't fit the Asus board.
Your HD should be Sata what kind of Config advice are you looking for?


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

wrench glad to hear from you. when i build should i leave out the old hd until i get it running then install? and what do you think of ubuntu? i'm also having trouble find some drivers if i install vista will it find them for me? my dvd is from my dell can't locate driver. thanks for the info on the psu. would the one from my dell be better it's only 375w? get parts tues so i'm sure i'll have more questions. thanx again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell PSU isn't much better.
You can boot it first then set it to boot from the cd/dvd drive before adding the HD, By DVD do mean the DVD Drive? You won't need a driver for it.
Ubuntu will work, I/ve played with a couple of times but it's a learning curve, installing the simplest firefox add in will make you think your a programmer, but you should be able to get the OS installed and running without a problem.


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

hey wrench thanks for the input. got my parts and about to start. do you know anything about express gate from asus? i'm sure i'll have more questions about 2 am this morning.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea it lets you boot faster to get on the net but then if you want to much else you have to reboot, I don't know anybody who actually uses it.

I'll be up at 3 AM

Set it up outside the case to start it is easier to install the heat sink for starters> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

well finished it up power on. fans spinning. drives running and nothing. the mouse dosen't light up or the keyboard. and monitor doesn't change from orange to green any idea's where to look first.


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

wondering if this could mean something maybe wrong with the processor? not sure of the signs of processor failure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have the board out of the case correct?
24 pin main, 4 pin cpu power(2yellow, 2 black wires) plugged into the Motherboard
CPU fan hooked to the CPU fan header.
Double check all 4 legs of the heat sink are tight.


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

no it's in the case but about to pull it apart and try a bench test.


----------



## ckaven (Mar 2, 2009)

bench test _Bad_. ordered a cpu waiting. wrench brother what do think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Power Supply did you end up with?
Have you cleared the CMOS?


----------

